# Ma questi vaccini anti Covid funzionano o no?



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Ma il vaccino non ti previene dal contagio, il vaccino ne limita la pericolosità.
Infatti i numeri dicono che un altissima percentuale delle persone in ospedale non sono vaccinati. Quindi tirando del somme: con il vaccino torniamo alla vita normale ? No, con il vaccino in mezzo a questo mare di M almeno non finiamo intubati in terapia intensiva.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Da vaccinato ti rispondo: ancora siamo all'inizio,finché non avranno raggiunto i loro obiettivi,qualunque essi siano,non si fermeranno,poi possiamo parlare di efficacia o meno di ciò che abbiamo in circolo,so solo che quasi tutti quelli che conosco che hanno avuto il covid pre e post vaccino ne sono usciti con tachipirina.


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ti rispondo con la mia esperienza personale e di quel che riscontro intorno a me.
Fra tutte le persone che conosco, prima dei vaccini pochi avevano preso il covid e nessuno in forma grave, non ho nessun conoscente diretto che è stato grave o morto. Molti dei miei amici hanno fatto quel cavolo che volevano per un anno e mezzo, vedendosi, facendo feste, ecc...
Dopo due dosi di vaccino l'hanno preso praticamente tutti, e anche in questo caso nessuno con sintomi gravi. Diciamolo chiaramente, nessuno che conosco ha avuto sintomi peggiori di una normalissima influenza.
Io stesso dopo la seconda dose, nonostante non avessi praticamente contatti con anima viva, ho preso il covid, che per la cronaca se non fosse stato per il fatto che non sentivo odori neanche me ne sarei accorto.
Ah, per chi dice "l'hai preso leggero grazie al vaccino", ci tengo a ricordare che tutti quelli che conoscono che l'avevano preso prima dell'esistenza dei vaccini, quelli che non si sono vaccinati e i vaccinati che conosco l'hanno fatto esattamente come me... Esattamente uguale.
Quindi per la mia osservaione personalissima, i vaccini sono veramente blandi. Suggerire di vaccianarsi solo agli over 60 (Il tasso di mortalità under40 è 0,28%).


----------



## gabri65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?



Certo che funzionano. Bisogna vedere per quali scopi.

Per il Covid, forse. Ma magari è una "coincidenza".


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato ti rispondo: ancora siamo all'inizio,finché non avranno raggiunto i loro obiettivi,qualunque essi siano,non si fermeranno,poi possiamo parlare di efficacia o meno di ciò che abbiamo in circolo,so solo che quasi tutti quelli che conosco che hanno avuto il covid pre e post vaccino ne sono usciti con tachipirina.


Esattamente la stessa cosa che ho visto io.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


ormai come giustificazione penso sia rimasto solo il fatto che forse (vedi il caso) ti evita di andare al creatore che per l amor di DIOè tanta roba ma per il resto sono un disastro totale sia dal punto di vista sanitario (contagi e ricoveri) che dal punto di vista sociale (caos gestionale e provvedimenti palesemente anticostituzionali)


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il vaccino non ti previene dal contagio, il vaccino ne limita la pericolosità.
> Infatti i numeri dicono che un altissima percentuale delle persone in ospedale non sono vaccinati. Quindi tirando del somme: con il vaccino torniamo alla vita normale ? No, con il vaccino in mezzo a questo mare di M almeno non finiamo intubati in terapia intensiva.


E dal TG1 è tutto.


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

@admin come faccio ad inserire un link di twitter con un'intervista a Giuseppe Tritto che dà due dritte sul vaccino?
Lo trovereste molto interessante e probabilmente ne capireste un po' di più.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> @admin come faccio ad inserire un link di twitter con un'intervista a Giuseppe Tritto che dà due dritte sul vaccino?
> Lo trovereste molto interessante e probabilmente ne capireste un po' di più.


Niente link


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Gennaio 2022)

ma se non la capite nemmeno dopo che il supermega virologo trivaccinato che "il covid non si cura a casa" , prende il covid e si cura a casa, cosa vogliamo dire d'altro ?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E dal TG1 è tutto.


scusami se mi permette ma oserei dire a RETI UNIFICATE


----------



## earl22 (8 Gennaio 2022)

oltre a non funzionare, io sto notando leggendo le cronache locali, un aumento di articoli in cui si parla di under 30 che stanno morendo improvvisamente. tutti soggetti sani e senza altre malattie. speriamo bene


----------



## Swaitak (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Fino alla Delta penso proprio che funzionino. 
Sulla terza dose invece ho grossi dubbi. Il fatto che 4 politicanti decidano di somministrare ,sempre la stessa versione, prima dopo 12, poi dopo 9, poi dopo 6 (e cosi via sicuramente) me la fa sembrare una mossa della disperazione che probabilmente ci porterà danni peggiori all'organismo. 
Quello che certamente paralizza il paese e le nostre vite , è il sistema tamponi+gp+quarantene+distruzione di certi settori. Questo si che è un epic fail (o win dipende dai punti di vista)


----------



## danjr (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Partendo dai proclami di inizio 2020, no, non hanno funzionato nel loro scopo principale, cioè quello di prevenire i contagi. 
Però, per come hai posto la questione, sembra quasi che farli o non farli non cambi niente e penso non sia così.
Ad oggi leggo (poi magari ci forniscono dati sbagliati, non posso saperlo, e su questo ragiono) che le probabilità di finire in TI sono 25 volte di più per i NoVax, che è tantissimo. 
Ad oggi il vaccino è una medicina per prevenire forme gravi e il vero vaccino per il contenere il contagio sembrano essere le Ffp2


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Gennaio 2022)

Funzionano a prevenire la malattia grave, non nella totalità dei casi e solo per 3 mesi. Funzionando solo per 3 mesi, dovresti fare un booster dopo 3 mesi. Per sempre. Ma, come ha detto Abbrignani del cts, dopo la terza dose si potrebbe "anergizzare", e quindi compromettere, il sistema immunitario, e quindi lui sconsiglia di andare oltre. Tira le tue conclusioni...


----------



## El picinin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ammesso e non concesso che evitino l ospedalizzazione,e visto che non evitano la diffusione ,il Green pass a che serve ??


----------



## Zenos (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ma davvero credevate che quei 4 pagliacci che abbiamo al governo potessero farne una buona? La situazione è già complicata di suo,con degli incompetenti poi diventa drammatica.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusami se mi permette ma oserei dire a RETI UNIFICATE


Il TG2 fa meno disinformazione, pur essendo allineato anche lui. Il TG1 da quando c'è la lecca lecca piddina Maggioni è diventato una roba estremista pro-vax a livelli talebani. Dico talebani, perché è una roba di terrore mai vista, poi il servizio in Romania di qualche settimana fa una barzelletta totale.


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che deve funzionare? Senza vaccini saremmo allo stesso identico punto.
Il resto è roba da lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Niente link


Beh visto che vi fate domande..
Lui dice che chi fa il vaccino una volta che l'effetto del vaccino termina diventa praticamente immunocompromesso rispetto alla propria immunità naturale e ha la necessità di dover ricorrere sempre ad un booster.
In sostanza il vaccino ti rende dipendente dallo stesso e in qualche maniera compromette il tuo organismo, se fai il vaccino poi lo devi rifare sempre, questo ad oggi, si capisce.
Dice anche che nessuno sa una volta fatti questi vaccini se il vaccinato in questione possa poi sviluppare nuovamente una propria immunità naturale e io 'sta cosa lo trovo davvero terribile, è come se uno da un momento all'altro diventasse diabetico, riuscite a capire il concetto..?
Puoi rischiare di compromettere la salute di una persona per nulla, per annullare un rischio che magari per molti non c'è, qui per me il rischio è evidente, cioè non si conoscono gli effetti a lungo termine, chi ha fatto questo vaccino è come se fosse malato, o compromesso, da lì non scappa.
Messa come la dice lui è tutta una difesa da guerra batteriologica, quindi tutto molto caotico, avventato, affrettato, ma questo lo sapete anche voi.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


puoi guardare l'interrogazione del sen Lucio Malan, se parliamo di efficacia.
riguardo la sicurezza, è inutile chiedere. solo Dio sa cosa farà negli anni sta roba.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E dal TG1 è tutto.


E va beh, io volevo farne un discorso costruttivo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E dal TG1 è tutto.


Questi sono i dati raccolti e ai notiziari danno questi. Capisco però che sia più intrigante dare voce alla sensazione del singolo cittadino invece che ai banali dati che, anche oggi, confermano l ormai noiosa notizia:

*I ricoveri in T.I.per Covid-19 sono 25,6 volte più numerosi nei non vaccinati rispetto a coloro che hanno avuto tre dosi di vaccino (Iss)*. 

Il tasso di ricovero nelle terapie intensive è pari :
a 23,1 ogni 100.000 abitanti per i non vaccinati, 
a 1,5 ogni 100.000 per i vaccinati da oltre 120 giorni, 
a 1 ogni 100.000 per vaccinati da meno 120 giorni 
0,9 ogni 100.000 per i vaccinati con la dose booster. 

Escludendo il blabla dei dati, si può andare sull alternativo: 
- su Youtube c'è Pippo che ha detto..., 
- tra i miei conoscenti è successo così...,
- il nuovo disordine mondiale.


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il vaccino non ti previene dal contagio, il vaccino ne limita la pericolosità.
> Infatti i numeri dicono che un altissima percentuale delle persone in ospedale non sono vaccinati. Quindi tirando del somme: con il vaccino torniamo alla vita normale ? No, con il vaccino in mezzo a questo mare di M almeno non finiamo intubati in terapia intensiva.


Lollo, a 40 anni non saresti finito intubato comunque...
Ti prego rispondimi sincero sincero sincero, te ne prego, conosci under 50 intubati e quasi morti?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma che deve funzionare? Senza vaccini saremmo allo stesso identico punto.
> Il resto è roba da lavaggio del cervello.


Rispetto all'anno scorso, con tutti i no-vax che protestano in quasi tutte le principali piazze del paese, dovremmo avere i morti per strada e una roba come 1000 e più decessi al giorno.


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh visto che vi fate domande..
> Lui dice che chi fa il vaccino una volta che l'effetto del vaccino termina diventa praticamente immunocompromesso rispetto alla propria immunità naturale e ha la necessità di dover ricorrere sempre ad un booster.
> In sostanza il vaccino ti rende dipendente dallo stesso e in qualche maniera compromette il tuo organismo, se fai il vaccino poi lo devi rifare sempre, questo ad oggi, si capisce.
> Dice anche che nessuno sa una volta fatti questi vaccini se il vaccinato in questione possa poi sviluppare nuovamente una propria immunità naturale e io 'sta cosa lo trovo davvero terribile, è come se uno da un momento all'altro diventasse diabetico, riuscite a capire il concetto..?
> ...


Che poi quella di compromettere le capacità di risposta del mio sistema immunitario (io che son sano, mangio pulito, faccio sport, non bevo e non fumo) era la mia primissima paura quando è cominciata la prima campagna vaccinale.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ho 22 anni e non me ne frega una mazza che il vaccino non mi faccia andare in TI, dato che non ci sarei andato ugualmente.

Ciò che mi frega è che il vaccino mi impedisca di passare un mese della mia vita ogni anno in camera in quarantena. L'anno scorso ho beccato il Covid e anche quest'anno nonostante due dosi. Ecco, da questo lato i vaccini hanno totalmente fallito.


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rispetto all'anno scorso, con tutti i no-vax che protestano in quasi tutte le principali piazze del paese, dovremmo avere i morti per strada e una roba come 1000 e più decessi al giorno.


Sicuro, morti per il raffreddore.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2022)

earl22 ha scritto:


> oltre a non funzionare, io sto notando leggendo le cronache locali, un aumento di articoli in cui si parla di under 30 che stanno morendo improvvisamente. tutti soggetti sani e senza altre malattie. speriamo bene


Madonna mia.. grazie per notizia ora potrò dormire tranquillo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lollo, a 40 anni non saresti finito intubato comunque...
> Ti prego rispondimi sincero sincero sincero, te ne prego, conosci under 50 intubati e quasi morti?


Uno, il mio amico novax o meglio ex novax ancora in terapia intensiva. 
Comunque il punto non è quello, il punto è che non capisco questo senso di accerchiamento e superiorità.
Basterebbe guardare i numeri ( se veri ) e accorgersi dell efficacia del vaccino.
Ma qui son l unico che si permette di scriverlo, tutti gli altri che la pensano così ignorano le discussioni perché tanto non c’è niente da fare.


----------



## danjr (8 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh visto che vi fate domande..
> Lui dice che chi fa il vaccino una volta che l'effetto del vaccino termina diventa praticamente immunocompromesso rispetto alla propria immunità naturale e ha la necessità di dover ricorrere sempre ad un booster.
> In sostanza il vaccino ti rende dipendente dallo stesso e in qualche maniera compromette il tuo organismo, se fai il vaccino poi lo devi rifare sempre, questo ad oggi, si capisce.
> Dice anche che nessuno sa una volta fatti questi vaccini se il vaccinato in questione possa poi sviluppare nuovamente una propria immunità naturale e io 'sta cosa lo trovo davvero terribile, è come se uno da un momento all'altro diventasse diabetico, riuscite a capire il concetto..?
> ...


Mi sembrano abbastanza delle fesserie. Tuttalpiù potrebbe avere un qualche barlume di ragione sulla singola malattia, in questo caso il Covid, ma tanto il discorso non cambierebbe molto perché già prima del vaccino c'erano tante persone che si contagiavano più volte (anche con anticorpi "naturali").


----------



## Mauricio (8 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lollo, a 40 anni non saresti finito intubato comunque...
> Ti prego rispondimi sincero sincero sincero, te ne prego, conosci under 50 intubati e quasi morti?


Ti rispondo io per lui: no. Infatti dal mio punto di vista, ma non mi erigo a virologo come molti, era sufficiente dall’inizio l’obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50/60, ovvero quelli più a rischio ad intasare gli ospedali. Per tutti gli altri libera scelta.
Guarda caso però ci sono oltre 2 milioni di boomer che la sanno più lunga di tutti e non sono vaccinati. Il problema è che questi, avendo una probabilità molto più elevata del 35enne in salute di finire in ospedale, se prendono il Covid rischiano di andarci per davvero. Per cui bisogna ricorrere a green pass, green pass plus super mega per tutti gli altri. Ma li capisco i politici, il bacino dei loro voti sono appunto gli anziani, non li toccheranno mai. Come i pensionati retributivi.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Che poi quella di compromettere le capacità di risposta del mio sistema immunitario (io che son sano, mangio pulito, faccio sport, non bevo e non fumo) era la mia primissima paura quando è cominciata la prima campagna vaccinale.



Stessa paura di un mio parente, 49 anni, sano, sportivissimo, non fuma, non beve, vita super regolare, dimostra 10 anni di meno. Non si è fatto il vaccino, ha preso il covid e ora attualmente è al limite del ricovero, 39 di febbre, dolore forte. Tornasse indietro si farebbe il vaccino ieri, anche 8 dosi.

P.s. E' un caso singolo e non fa statistica, è solo una testimonianza.


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i dati raccolti e ai notiziari danno questi. Capisco però che sia più intrigante dare voce alla sensazione del singolo cittadino invece che ai banali dati che, anche oggi, confermano l ormai noiosa notizia:
> 
> *I ricoveri in T.I.per Covid-19 sono 25,6 volte più numerosi nei non vaccinati rispetto a coloro che hanno avuto tre dosi di vaccino (Iss)*.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Governo.it
46,5 milioni di vaccinati con ciclo completo, usando i dati che riporti di uno ogni 100.000 ci dovrebbero essere 460 di loro in terapia intensiva
Facendo finta che il restante della popolazione (59.5 ML in totale) non abbia fatto neppure una dose sono 13 ML non coperti quindi 565 in terapia intensiva
Questo facendo sempre finta che nessuno della popolazione italiana abbia fatto il covid prima d'ora.
Mah....


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Che poi quella di compromettere le capacità di risposta del mio sistema immunitario (io che son sano, mangio pulito, faccio sport, non bevo e non fumo) era la mia primissima paura quando è cominciata la prima campagna vaccinale.


Infatti, poi non conosci gli effetti a medio-lungo termine, dopo tanti booster.
Perché se il rischio di crepare con omicron è dello 0,0000001% per te non ha senso che tu ti protegga con un vaccino sperimentale da cui poi devi dipendere per un periodo (sconosciuto perché vanno a tentoni ancora) se il rischio di avere qualche effetto collaterale più o meno invalidante con tutti quei booster potrebbe essere dello 0,0001%, cioè è semplice logica, è la cura che ti cura un po' alla volta talmente bene che ti compromette per rimanere sano, è ridicolo, è una scemata.
Questo trattare le persone come se fossero tutti dei soggetti malati è una roba scandalosa che non ha eguali nella storia.


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Stessa paura di un mio parente, 49 anni, sano, sportivissimo, non fuma, non beve, vita super regolare, dimostra 10 anni di meno. Non si è fatto il vaccino, ha preso il covid e ora attualmente è al limite del ricovero, 39 di febbre, dolore forte. Tornasse indietro si farebbe il vaccino ieri, anche 8 dosi.
> 
> P.s. E' un caso singolo e non fa statistica, è solo una testimonianza.


L'ho avuto anche io.
E conosco persone anziane con tante patologie come diabete, ex infartuati, o come lo zio di mia madre in semiparalisi che han preso il covid e a parte una signora ricoverata una notte, ne sono venuti fuori con le cure domiciliari precoci. Non vaccinate, ovviamente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ammesso e non concesso che evitino l ospedalizzazione,e visto che non evitano la diffusione ,il Green pass a che serve ??


Dovremmo chiederlo ai santoni che lo inventano, quelli che lo acclamano e quelli che ne vogliono costantemente ancora un poco in più


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Il vaccino fa quello che deve fare,punto e a capo.
Sono tutti gli altri giocatori in campo che non fanno quello per cui sono pagati:Se non fossero dei delinquenti,non rallenterebbero un paese per una malattia che nella maggiorparte dei casi non ti porta al decesso.
Noi abbiamo un solo male incurabile che ci consuma e uccide e sono questi signori qui.
Io li maledico e maledico ma non muiono mai


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Ormai questi tutti stanno confermando che questo O'minchio non è più letale come la prima versione.

Questi vaccini che funzionano o no, non ha più senso continuare con questa retorica "caos" covid. Se il vaccino non funziona, nonostante 85% di vaccinati, allora il senso delle restrizioni quale sarebbe? Se non si è liberi con 2 o 3 dosi quando si tornerà come prima?
Se il vaccino ha un effetto ma corto, allora vale lo stesso discorso. Quale sarebbe il senso di tenere la gente chiusa in casa da vaccinata? E con questa psicodramma dei tamponi si tampona tutto.

A questo punto voglio pensare che l'unico motivo, se per una volta esco da quello che vede gombolli11 ovunque, è che sanno che tutti ci prenderemo sto O'Minchio ma vogliono evitare che lo si prenda tutti insieme ma "un po' alla volta spezzettato".


----------



## Mauricio (8 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Fonte: Governo.it
> 46,5 milioni di vaccinati con ciclo completo, usando i dati che riporti di uno ogni 100.000 ci dovrebbero essere 460 di loro in terapia intensiva
> Facendo finta che il restante della popolazione (59.5 ML in totale) non abbia fatto neppure una dose sono 13 ML non coperti quindi 565 in terapia intensiva
> Questo facendo sempre finta che nessuno della popolazione italiana abbia fatto il covid prima d'ora.
> Mah....


Ma che conti sono? Se la popolazione non vaccinata è 13 milioni, e il tasso di terapia intensiva per loro è 23 su 100k, ci dovrebbero essere 3.000 ricoveri. Al 5 gennaio c’erano 500 vaccinati e 1.500 non vaccinati in terapia intensiva circa. I non vaccinati sono il triplo con una popolazione che è oltre 3 volte inferiore si vaccinati. Significa che il rischio di finire in TI per i non vaccinati è 10 volte superiore a un vaccinato.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh visto che vi fate domande..
> Lui dice che chi fa il vaccino una volta che l'effetto del vaccino termina diventa praticamente immunocompromesso rispetto alla propria immunità naturale e ha la necessità di dover ricorrere sempre ad un booster.
> In sostanza il vaccino ti rende dipendente dallo stesso e in qualche maniera compromette il tuo organismo, se fai il vaccino poi lo devi rifare sempre, questo ad oggi, si capisce.
> Dice anche che nessuno sa una volta fatti questi vaccini se il vaccinato in questione possa poi sviluppare nuovamente una propria immunità naturale e io 'sta cosa lo trovo davvero terribile, è come se uno da un momento all'altro diventasse diabetico, riuscite a capire il concetto..?
> ...


questo è il vero motivo che mi ha spinto a non vaccinarmi avendo fatto la malattia nel febbraio 2020 con una risposta immunitaria ottima certificata da test sierologici svolti a livello comunale su tutta la popolazione cittadina dopo aver avuto un numero di 75 morti su 4500 abitanti nel giro di 2 3 mesi
detto questo sembrerà strano ma spero vivamente di sbagliarmi perchè moglie e figli vaccinati per studio e lavoro pur avendo superato pure loro senza problemi la malattia


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh visto che vi fate domande..
> Lui dice che chi fa il vaccino una volta che l'effetto del vaccino termina diventa praticamente immunocompromesso rispetto alla propria immunità naturale e ha la necessità di dover ricorrere sempre ad un booster.
> In sostanza il vaccino ti rende dipendente dallo stesso e in qualche maniera compromette il tuo organismo, se fai il vaccino poi lo devi rifare sempre, questo ad oggi, si capisce.
> Dice anche che nessuno sa una volta fatti questi vaccini se il vaccinato in questione possa poi sviluppare nuovamente una propria immunità naturale e io 'sta cosa lo trovo davvero terribile, è come se uno da un momento all'altro diventasse diabetico, riuscite a capire il concetto..?
> ...


Fammi capire, chi si è vagginato se smette di farlo il corpo inizia ad andare tilt perché il vaccino funziona come una droga?

Madonna mia che bella serata di sabato. @pazzomania tu che vedi tutto positivo e anti compliattoiano.. dimmi qualcosa che mi possa confortare. Sta storia del corpo che si autoesplode mi mette l'ansia


----------



## pazzomania (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, chi si è vagginato se smette di farlo il corpo inizia ad andare tilt perché il vaccino funziona come una droga?
> 
> Madonna mia che bella serata di sabato. @pazzomania tu che vedi tutto positivo e anti compliattoiano.. dimmi qualcosa che mi possa confortare. Sta storia del corpo che si autoesplode mi mette l'ansia



Che?

Chi esplode??? Non ho seguito sono in giro a cena 

Che è sta novità?? Ahahah


----------



## Igor91 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il vaccino non ti previene dal contagio, il vaccino ne limita la pericolosità.
> Infatti i numeri dicono che un altissima percentuale delle persone in ospedale non sono vaccinati. Quindi tirando del somme: con il vaccino torniamo alla vita normale ? No, con il vaccino in mezzo a questo mare di M almeno non finiamo intubati in terapia intensiva.



Veramente all'inizio dicevano che con il vaccino non ci si sarebbe nemmeno più contagiati.

Quando poi si paleseranno gli effetti collaterali, ci ricorderemo di quando ci raccontavano che i vaccini non ne avevano.


----------



## David Drills (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Scusate ma cosa non è chiaro della frase "Omicron buca il vaccino"? Quello che è stato detto, è stato detto prima di questa variante, che purtroppo ha cambiato le carte in tavola dal punto di vista dei contagi, meno da quello della malattia grave e dei decessi. Se vogliamo essere protetti da Omicron, va fatto un altro vaccino, che mi pare non voglia fare nessuno, no?


----------



## danjr (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, chi si è vagginato se smette di farlo il corpo inizia ad andare tilt perché il vaccino funziona come una droga?
> 
> Madonna mia che bella serata di sabato. @pazzomania tu che vedi tutto positivo e anti compliattoiano.. dimmi qualcosa che mi possa confortare. Sta storia del corpo che si autoesplode mi mette l'ansia


Si, è confermato... lo ha detto un tizio su youtube. In pratica il vaccino è stato sviluppato da Kenshiro e va lentamente ad agire su dei punti di pressione e dopo tot anno il corpo auto esplode


----------



## El picinin (8 Gennaio 2022)

A questo punto mi pare chiaro,che minimo chi ha gestito questa pandemia a livello politico e sanitario ha sbagliato tutto.


----------



## David Drills (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uno, il mio amico novax o meglio ex novax ancora in terapia intensiva.
> Comunque il punto non è quello, il punto è che non capisco questo senso di accerchiamento e superiorità.
> Basterebbe guardare i numeri ( se veri ) e accorgersi dell efficacia del vaccino.
> Ma qui son l unico che si permette di scriverlo, tutti gli altri che la pensano così ignorano le discussioni perché tanto non c’è niente da fare.


In effetti, mi fai sentire in colpa!


----------



## El picinin (8 Gennaio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> In effetti, mi fai sentire in colpa!


 il problema non è questo ma in ogni caso le balle che hanno raccontato .


----------



## David Drills (8 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> il problema non è questo ma in ogni caso le balle che hanno raccontato .


Intendevo che mi fa sentire in colpa per non dargli man forte, pur pensandola come lui 

E' che non ho veramente piene le scatole, delle discussioni ma soprattutto del covid. In famiglia tutti i 4 "nonni" stanno molto male e prenderlo sarebbe il colpo di grazia, oggi ho fatto vaccinare i bambini (pur con molti dubbi, più che altro sull'efficacia per il contagio) solo per avere qualche speranza di passare con loro un altro natale (dubito).

Con figli poi organizzarsi è impossibile per chi non ha un lavoro "tradizionale", da un momento all'altro chiudono le classi se non addirittura le scuole (come Admin vuole da 2 anni). Come si fa a programmare le attività?


----------



## El picinin (8 Gennaio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Intendevo che mi fa sentire in colpa per non dargli man forte, pur pensandola come lui
> 
> E' che non ho veramente piene le scatole, delle discussioni ma soprattutto del covid. In famiglia tutti i 4 "nonni" stanno molto male e prenderlo sarebbe il colpo di grazia, oggi ho fatto vaccinare i bambini (pur con molti dubbi, più che altro sull'efficacia per il contagio) solo per avere qualche speranza di passare con loro un altro natale (dubito).
> 
> Con figli poi organizzarsi è impossibile per chi non ha un lavoro "tradizionale", da un momento all'altro chiudono le classi se non addirittura le scuole (come Admin vuole da 2 anni). Come si fa a programmare le attività?


 ribadisco,che i vaccini hanno una funzione e ok,ma le balle che hanno rifilato in 2 anni hanno sfiduciato le persone.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uno, il mio amico novax o meglio ex novax ancora in terapia intensiva.
> Comunque il punto non è quello, il punto è che non capisco questo senso di accerchiamento e superiorità.
> Basterebbe guardare i numeri ( se veri ) e accorgersi dell efficacia del vaccino.
> Ma qui son l unico che si permette di scriverlo, tutti gli altri che la pensano così ignorano le discussioni perché tanto non c’è niente da fare.


Non sei solo Lollo.
L'efficacia dei vaccini nel prevenire la malattia grave è lampante e inconfutabile, non esiste possibilità di dibattito a riguardo perchè i dati danno uno spaccato chiarissimo della situazione.
Vogliamo metterci l'esperienza personale? Amica che lavora in TI, nel suo reparto ci sono 21 posti di cui 17 occupati.
15 sono non vaccinati (3 under 50 di cui un under 40), uno ha doppia dose e diabete, l'altro è un 90enne con tripla dose.
Ad oggi circa la metà dei ricoverati e 2/3 delle TI sono non vaccinati.
Visto che tra l'altro il grosso sono over 60, significa che di fatto al momento meno di un milione di persone (la somma degli over 60 non vaccinati, quindi meno del 2% della popolazione totale) è responsabile di circa la metà dell'attuale carico sanitario covid.
Sarà un caso?


----------



## cris (8 Gennaio 2022)

Il problema, comunque, e che i politici che son degli ignoranti patentati, fanno leggi legate ad una cosa scientifica che non e di loro competenza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Gennaio 2022)

earl22 ha scritto:


> oltre a non funzionare, io sto notando leggendo le cronache locali, un aumento di articoli in cui si parla di under 30 che stanno morendo improvvisamente. tutti soggetti sani e senza altre malattie. speriamo bene



Morivano anche prima eh,per carità,chi durante il sonno,chi per problemi cardiaci,chi per altri problemi,ma da quando è partita tutta questa tarantella sono fioccati gli articoli,ma non solo di under30,anche under40 ecc.
E quando leggi che X è morto 2 ore dopo il vaccino,Y morto dopo 24 ore dalla vaccinazione,Z morto dopo 2 giorni dalla siringata....2 domande te le poni.

Soprattutto ora che stanno venendo a galla le morti di 7-8 mesi fa post-vaccinazione.
Prima negavano tutto altrimenti la campagna vaccinale avrebbe potuto incepparsi,quindi non vi era "alcuna correlazione con il vaccino".
Mantra ripetuto dalle nostre vigliacche virostar.
Fortunatamente le famiglie delle vittime non hanno indietreggiato e non si sono lasciate intimorire,facendo emergere la triste verità.


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Morivano anche prima eh,per carità,chi durante il sonno,chi per problemi cardiaci,chi per altri problemi,ma da quando è partita tutta questa tarantella sono fioccati gli articoli,ma non solo di under30,anche under40 ecc.
> E quando leggi che X è morto 2 ore dopo il vaccino,Y morto dopo 24 ore dalla vaccinazione,Z morto dopo 2 giorni dalla siringata....2 domande te le poni.
> 
> Soprattutto ora che stanno venendo a galla le morti di 7-8 mesi fa post-vaccinazione.
> ...


Uno strano aumento di malori tra le persone giovani, la normalità giusto?


----------



## hakaishin (8 Gennaio 2022)

I vaccini funzionano per quello che servono, ovviamente aiutati anche da altri fattori. Il problema sono tutte le bugie e le porcate dette in questi mesi e i troppi interessi dietro. Io con 3 dosi di vaccino un longdaun non lo accetto neanche sotto tortura. Perché a quel punto sarebbe palese la pagliacciata.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Partendo dai proclami di inizio 2020, no, non hanno funzionato nel loro scopo principale, cioè quello di prevenire i contagi.
> Però, per come hai posto la questione, sembra quasi che farli o non farli non cambi niente e penso non sia così.
> Ad oggi leggo (poi magari ci forniscono dati sbagliati, non posso saperlo, e su questo ragiono) che le probabilità di finire in TI sono 25 volte di più per i NoVax, che è tantissimo.
> Ad oggi il vaccino è una medicina per prevenire forme gravi e il vero vaccino per il contenere il contagio sembrano essere le Ffp2


Con le ffp2 si è contagiato il mondo dai…


----------



## Zenos (8 Gennaio 2022)

Andatevi a sentire l'ultima intervista di di Battista sul tubo e capirete che con questi imbecilli al governo non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Un paio di scarpe bucate.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Intanto è morto il fratello di Cicciolina dopo le due dosi del vaccino.


----------



## Gekyn (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Dipende cosa intendi per funzionare, non evitano il contagio e dal quel punto allora non funzionano, ma abbassa drasticamente la probabilità di andare in TI, allora funzionano.
Dipende il motivo per il quale ti sei vaccinato.......
Io credo che uno si vaccini per evitare complicanze, daltronde anche il vaccino antiinfluenzale che fanno tutti gli anni non evita il contagio, ma la la possibilità di prendere una forma grave......
Fosse per me lo metterei obbligatorio a tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto è morto il fratello di Cicciolina dopo le due dosi del vaccino.


Si scoprirà che era un novacs sotto mentite spoglie!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Morivano anche prima eh,per carità,chi durante il sonno,chi per problemi cardiaci,chi per altri problemi,ma da quando è partita tutta questa tarantella sono fioccati gli articoli,ma non solo di under30,anche under40 ecc.
> E quando leggi che X è morto 2 ore dopo il vaccino,Y morto dopo 24 ore dalla vaccinazione,Z morto dopo 2 giorni dalla siringata....2 domande te le poni.
> 
> Soprattutto ora che stanno venendo a galla le morti di 7-8 mesi fa post-vaccinazione.
> ...


.......

Mi sa proprio che prenderò una bella pausa da questo topic e sezione covid forse.. io sono una persona che va in ansia molto leggermente e visto che mi sono appena sparato una dose, non vorrei che i vostri messaggi (insieme a quelli di Rayolaf) mi portino alla paranoia più totale.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .......
> 
> Mi sa proprio che prenderò una bella pausa da questo topic e sezione covid forse.. io sono una persona che va in ansia molto leggermente e visto che mi sono appena sparato una dose, non vorrei che i vostri messaggi (insieme a quelli di Rayolaf) mi portino alla paranoia più totale.


Tu non avevi fatto JeJ? Ha altri effetti collaterali, spero meno gravi. In ogni caso, non diffondiamo terrorismo inutile su. Io aspetto il vaccino definitivo, non sono un no-vax, anzi i vaccini sono stati una grande invenzione, ma questi attualmente sul "mercato" preferisco evitarli.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .......
> 
> Mi sa proprio che prenderò una bella pausa da questo topic e sezione covid forse.. io sono una persona che va in ansia molto leggermente e visto che mi sono appena sparato una dose, non vorrei che i vostri messaggi (insieme a quelli di Rayolaf) mi portino alla paranoia più totale.


Amico, stai calmo. In fin dei conti che alternative abbiamo? Ridurci a non vivere come gli eremiti?
Lo stoppone da inserire dietro, ce lo hanno preparato bene. Non possiamo fare altro che sperare


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .......
> 
> Mi sa proprio che prenderò una bella pausa da questo topic e sezione covid forse.. io sono una persona che va in ansia molto leggermente e visto che mi sono appena sparato una dose, non vorrei che i vostri messaggi (insieme a quelli di Rayolaf) mi portino alla paranoia più totale.


Sta sereno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .......
> 
> Mi sa proprio che prenderò una bella pausa da questo topic e sezione covid forse.. io sono una persona che va in ansia molto leggermente e visto che mi sono appena sparato una dose, non vorrei che i vostri messaggi (insieme a quelli di Rayolaf) mi portino alla paranoia più totale.



Mi dispiace 

E comunque ti capisco,anche io per determinate questioni divento "leggermente" ansioso. Se oggi mi fossi sparato una dose di vaccino,al primo dolorino taaaaaccccc...tachicardia a manetta e paranoia!

Pensa che da 5 giorni sto soffrendo di gastrite/reflusso,e i miei sintomi molto simili a quelli dell'infarto,dell'angina,della pericardite,della miocardite,della polmonite.ecc.ecc 
Non aggiungo altro perchè puoi tranquillamente immaginare. Dico solo che in questi giorni avevo sempre a portata di mano un termometro,un saturimetro e un misuratore di pressione


----------



## numero 3 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il vaccino non ti previene dal contagio, il vaccino ne limita la pericolosità.
> Infatti i numeri dicono che un altissima percentuale delle persone in ospedale non sono vaccinati. Quindi tirando del somme: con il vaccino torniamo alla vita normale ? No, con il vaccino in mezzo a questo mare di M almeno non finiamo intubati in terapia intensiva.



Ancora insisti?
Un Vaccino per definizione scientifica ante covid da immunità totale...Almeno io avevo studiato così a scuola...
Tutto molto Orwelliano...
Modificheranno i testi scientifici...
Chi controlla il passato controlla il presente chi controlla il presente controlla il futuro..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Da vaccinato ti dirò: Il vaccino non funziona, perché se ti dicono di fare una dose booster,vuol dire che non funziona,altrimenti non lo facevano fare. Non è che ci voglia un genio. Le varianti??? Sono una barzelletta. Ennesima balla per ritardare le cose e l'iter di ritorno alla normalità. 

Questo qui è tutto un disegno disperato per far sì che il governo non cada prima del 2023...la tireranno fino al 2023,e fino ad allora andremo avanti a dosi di brodaglia anticovid..spiaze... ma ormai tutti hanno scoperto il giochino


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ancora insisti?
> Un Vaccino per definizione scientifica ante covid da immunità totale...Almeno io avevo studiato così a scuola...
> Tutto molto Orwelliano...
> Modificheranno i testi scientifici...
> Chi controlla il passato controlla il presente chi controlla il presente controlla il futuro..


Si e poi Bill Gates ce lo inietta con il chip 5G


----------



## numero 3 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e poi Bill Gates ce lo inietta con il chip 5G




Scruve lo youtuber con 7 iscritti..con argomenti idioti


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato ti dirò: Il vaccino non funziona, perché se ti dicono di fare una dose booster,vuol dire che non funziona,altrimenti non lo facevano fare. Non è che ci voglia un genio. Le varianti??? Sono una barzelletta. Ennesima balla per ritardare le cose e l'iter di ritorno alla normalità.
> 
> Questo qui è tutto un disegno disperato per far sì che il governo non cada prima del 2023...la tireranno fino al 2023,e fino ad allora andremo avanti a dosi di brodaglia anticovid..spiaze... ma ormai tutti hanno scoperto il giochino


Di questo passo tra due anni cambieranno equilibri mondiali a tutti i livelli.


----------



## sacchino (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Da vaccinato 3 volte (lunedi) penso di si, ne limita la pericolosità ed i numeri lo dimostrano poi se stiamo a quello che hanno detto i medici..... da piccolo a mia madre dicevano che sarei diventato alto 1,85 invece sfioro a malapena l' 1,70. In quanto alle chiusure penso di no, questi contagi sono figli delle feste di Natale e tra un po la curva scenderà.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si, è confermato... lo ha detto un tizio su youtube. In pratica il vaccino è stato sviluppato da Kenshiro e va lentamente ad agire su dei punti di pressione e dopo tot anno il corpo auto esplode


No no, lo ha detto Abbrignani del Cts, non un complottista sciekimicaro


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace
> 
> E comunque ti capisco,anche io per determinate questioni divento "leggermente" ansioso. Se oggi mi fossi sparato una dose di vaccino,al primo dolorino taaaaaccccc...tachicardia a manetta e paranoia!
> 
> ...


E' la paranoia che hanno creato loro, pensate ai media come ad un dottore che vi visita dopo un'operazione e vi dice: "bene, ora ha fatto questa operazione mi raccomando, rimanga tranquillo, 0 stress, tisanina e tanto riposo".
E invece questo dottore vi ficca nella testa tutto il peggio del peggio, ma non solo, vi crea l'odio, il nemico da odiare, questo è il peggior male possibile perché invece di fare informazine sana si fomenta l'ansia tra le persone semplici, che si vedono bombardate da tutta questa malainformazione probig pharma, corrotta e virologante, con tante falsità, bugie, false speranze, è uno schifo.
Io non ho mai visto una scienza tranquillizante, anzi, ho sempre pensato ad una scienza da usare nella maniera peggiore e direi che se siamo arrivati fino a qui tanti meriti li hanno loro e chi li ha finanziati, perché si poteva evitare tutto questo ma non si potevano evitare i guadagni facili di tanti che ci stanno mangiando e ci mangeranno.
Mi spiace per le persone comuni che subiscono e non hanno altra via se non quella di fidarsi, in questo senso nei paesi benestanti come può anche essere il nostro l'ansia è ancora più forte perché molte persone pensavano di poter essere libere o rispettate, perché non eravamo il Burundi e non lo dovremmo essere sulla carta (e io se potessi scambiare questa classe politica nella sua totalità, questa informazione distopica compresi i tg di Tv 2000 con quella del Burundi lo farei).


----------



## pazzomania (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, chi si è vagginato se smette di farlo il corpo inizia ad andare tilt perché il vaccino funziona come una droga?
> 
> Madonna mia che bella serata di sabato. @pazzomania tu che vedi tutto positivo e anti compliattoiano.. dimmi qualcosa che mi possa confortare. Sta storia del corpo che si autoesplode mi mette l'ansia



Ok @Tifo'o son andato a vedere perché hai detto di essere ansioso.

Stai sereno va, non ne diverrai dipendente, ma figurati.

Però se davvero ti mettono ansia tutte le fake news, non.serve che segui tutto.

L' altro giorno a mia mamma, che dopo mesi di tranquillità è tornata a vivere col terrore in volto, ho detto:

"Rifletti, cosa è peggio tra un esaurimento nervoso o una malattia che al 99,9% non ti ucciderà?"

Sembrava aver capito, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Storicamente i vaccini sono sempre serviti ad abbattere mortalità e morbosità di un virus/agente patogeno. È quello che stanno facendo. Due anni fa, con contagi simili sarebbero tutti morti.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Storicamente i vaccini sono sempre serviti ad abbattere mortalità e morbosità di un virus/agente patogeno. È quello che stanno facendo. Due anni fa, con contagi simili sarebbero tutti morti.


Chi sarebbe morto 2 anni fa?


----------



## pazzomania (8 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Storicamente i vaccini sono sempre serviti ad abbattere mortalità e morbosità di un virus/agente patogeno. È quello che stanno facendo. Due anni fa, con contagi simili sarebbero tutti morti.



Non è vero, nel senso..il vaiolo ad esempio è stato estirpato 

Ma a prescindere da questo, se sto coronavirus per definizione muta di continuo e non si può arginare totalmente, bisogna farsene una ragione e accettarlo senza spaccarsi il fegato.

Io capisco che avevano detto il contrario e questo fa arrabbiare.

A questo punto io non so se ci sia malafede o semplicemente alla massa non si possa dire "soluzione definitiva e immediata non c è", però insomma come ben dici tu è lapalissiano che protegge da forme gravi, solo un cieco non lo vede.

Accontentiamoci, a me pare già una bella cosa.

Io non so cosa accadrà tra 2 settimane, magari saremo barricati a casa, ma per ora negli ultimi 10 mesi ho visto 583838 allarmi ma nemmeno un singolo giorno di coprifuoco vari o chiusure.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Scruve lo youtuber con 7 iscritti..con argomenti idioti



32milioni di views da 4 anni. La sfido ad aprire un canale anche lei.


----------



## bmb (8 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe morto 2 anni fa?


Morivano solo 1000 persone al giorno.

La mia speranza è che quella che portate avanti sia una crociata a priori. Perché altrimenti i dubbi sull'umanità continuano ad aumentarmi ora dopo ora.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?



Ti dico quello che penso in maniera sincera, forse mi darai/darete del folle, complottista e via dicendo. 
Il Covid esiste è ovvio, che sia stato fatto in casa dai Cinesi (probabile) o meno questo non lo so.... Resto dell'idea che non sia la malattia ultra cattiva che ci hanno dipinto fin dai tempi di Bergamo. Mi ricordo ancora troppe stranezze, come quel signore morto annegato a Genova e segnato come morto Covid... 

Dal mio punto di vista "i potenti" hanno visto l'opportunità e ci hanno iniziato a marciare sopra, gonfiando a dismisura ogni cosa. 

Io non mi sono vaccinato perché credo in questo vaccino, ma perché ho capito che ormai bisogna fare il loro gioco e basta. Per quel che mi riguarda il Covid puo' essere già sparito, ma qua ci marciano sopra lo stesso e ci tengono per le palle per i loro sporci comodi, quindi noi possiamo dimenarci quanto vogliamo, ma "il gioco" finirà solo quando vorranno loro. 

Non so nemmeno io come spiegarmi, ma io la vedo così: È come un gigante che ci tiene intrappolati e ci dice "Se volete essere liberi, dovrete fare 4 salti davanti a me" ecco io la vedo così. Il vaccino forse è solo acqua, ma è qualcosa che va fatto, perché loro hanno deciso così. Io l'ho fatto perché non voglio rotture di palle, perché ho capito che sono un criceto che gira nella ruota e girare su quella ruota "abbassando il capo" è la soluzione migliore per me e che mi dà meno rogne. 

La cosa fa girare le palle anche a me, mi fa incacchiare, ma questo è il mio pensiero in maniera sincera. Del senso civico non me ne frega una mazza, mi son vaccinato solo ed esclusivamente per me. Io quando dico "I vaccini comunque hanno migliorato la situazione rispetto lo scorso anno" intendo proprio che loro hanno ottenuto una parte di ciò che volevano e ci hanno allentato un filo la fune, ma solo i potenti che comandano tutto sanno quando smetteranno di tenerci per il collo.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti dico quello che penso in maniera sincera, forse mi darai/darete del folle, complottista e via dicendo.
> Il Covid esiste è ovvio, che sia stato fatto in casa dai Cinesi (probabile) o meno questo non lo so.... Resto dell'idea che non sia la malattia ultra cattiva che ci hanno dipinto fin dai tempi di Bergamo. Mi ricordo ancora troppe stranezze, come quel signore morto annegato a Genova e segnato come morto Covid...
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista "i potenti" hanno visto l'opportunità e ci hanno iniziato a marciare sopra, gonfiando a dismisura ogni cosa.
> ...



Se la pensi così allora togli il condizionale. Sei un perfetto complottista a tutti gli effetti. Benvenuto.

Ah, dimenticavo, togli anche il "folle".


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

Qualcuno ha in mano delle statistiche relativamente a unioni e nascite dell'ultimo anno?
Ancora via wifi non si può procreare .
Questo virus ci ha allontanato, messo gli uni contro gli altri, ci ha fatto vedere nel prossimo una minaccia e negli assembramenti un pericolo .

E attenzione che il genere umano si abitua a tutto. 

Occhio che la mia non è una teoria complottista ma una cruda considerazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se la pensi così allora togli il condizionale. Sei un perfetto complottista a tutti gli effetti. Benvenuto.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo, togli anche il "folle".



Vabbé non mi interessano queste etichette. 

Ho litigato con mezzo forum durante la prima ondata perché me ne sbattevo di restrizioni etc. E organizzavo grigliate e via dicendo. La penso un po' così fin dall'inizio. Poi vabbe, per spiegare bene nel dettaglio il mio pensiero, dovrei avere davanti una birra media e vedere le persone a quattrocchi. Troppo complicato farlo in un forum, qua potrei anche sembrare incoerente con certe cose che ho detto, ma vale sempre il discorso che spiegare certe cose online non fa proprio per me. Mi annoio troppo in fretta a scrivere e a battibeccare qua


----------



## Walker (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, chi si è vagginato se smette di farlo il corpo inizia ad andare tilt perché il vaccino funziona come una droga?
> 
> Madonna mia che bella serata di sabato. @pazzomania tu che vedi tutto positivo e anti compliattoiano.. dimmi qualcosa che mi possa confortare. Sta storia del corpo che si autoesplode mi mette l'ansia


Tifo'o, mi permetto di risponderti io, per quello che posso dire.
Tutti i vaccini anticovid, sia quelli m-Rna, sia quelli a vettore virale, hanno meccanismi d'azione che non hanno nulla a che fare con quelli delle sostanze psicotrope e stupefacenti.
Quindi tranquillo che non esplode niente, non dare retta a fake news ansiogene e catastrofiche, per carità...


----------



## gabri65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vabbé non mi interessano queste etichette.
> 
> Ho litigato con mezzo forum durante la prima ondata perché me ne sbattevo di restrizioni etc. E organizzavo grigliate e via dicendo. La penso un po' così fin dall'inizio. Poi vabbe, per spiegare bene nel dettaglio il mio pensiero, dovrei avere davanti una birra media e vedere le persone a quattrocchi. Troppo complicato farlo in un forum, qua potrei anche sembrare incoerente con certe cose che ho detto, ma vale sempre il discorso che spiegare certe cose online non fa proprio per me. Mi annoio troppo in fretta a scrivere e a battibeccare qua



La birra mica te la offro perché hai una etichetta o una tessera. Te la offro per il pensiero.


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

@Tifo'o tu non guardarlo ti prego


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La birra mica te la offro perché hai una etichetta o una tessera. Te la offro per il pensiero.



Grazie. Di solito quando me ne offrono una, poi ne offro un'altra a mia volta e via dicendo. 

Comunque sia, è così che la penso e sono piuttosto rassegnato.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Gennaio 2022)

earl22 ha scritto:


> oltre a non funzionare, io sto notando leggendo le cronache locali, un aumento di articoli in cui si parla di under 30 che stanno morendo improvvisamente. tutti soggetti sani e senza altre malattie. speriamo bene


impossibile..è "un raffreddore"..una "banale influenza"

cosi dicono...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Gennaio 2022)

earl22 ha scritto:


> oltre a non funzionare, io sto notando leggendo le cronache locali, un aumento di articoli in cui si parla di under 30 che stanno morendo improvvisamente. tutti soggetti sani e senza altre malattie. speriamo bene



Tempo addietro lessi di mortalità per problemi cardiaci triplicata quest'anno, però non ho avuto modo di verificare su più fonti al tempo, se qualcuno ha dati certi su questa cosa sarebbe gradito riscontro.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tempo addietro lessi di mortalità per problemi cardiaci triplicata quest'anno, però non ho avuto modo di verificare su più fonti al tempo, se qualcuno ha dati certi su questa cosa sarebbe gradito riscontro.


L'euromomo dovrebbe essere affidabile. Molti dicono questa cosa prendendo i dati da lì.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo con la mia esperienza personale e di quel che riscontro intorno a me.
> Fra tutte le persone che conosco, prima dei vaccini pochi avevano preso il covid e nessuno in forma grave, non ho nessun conoscente diretto che è stato grave o morto. Molti dei miei amici hanno fatto quel cavolo che volevano per un anno e mezzo, vedendosi, facendo feste, ecc...
> Dopo due dosi di vaccino l'hanno preso praticamente tutti, e anche in questo caso nessuno con sintomi gravi. Diciamolo chiaramente, nessuno che conosco ha avuto sintomi peggiori di una normalissima influenza.
> Io stesso dopo la seconda dose, nonostante non avessi praticamente contatti con anima viva, ho preso il covid, che per la cronaca se non fosse stato per il fatto che non sentivo odori neanche me ne sarei accorto.
> ...


Sei solo stato molto fortunato o conosci veramente poche persone.
Purtroppo conoscevo più di 10 persone che non ci sono più, 6 delle quali non vaccinate per scelta e 4... purtroppo mancate prima dell'arrivo dei vaccini ad inizio pandemia. La storia che fin quando non vi colpisce da vicino allora un problema non esiste, invito tutti a terminarla al volo.
Anche perché si rischia di fare scelte sbagliate e magari a pagare gli errori possono essere persone meno forti.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Morivano solo 1000 persone al giorno.
> 
> La mia speranza è che quella che portate avanti sia una crociata a priori. Perché altrimenti i dubbi sull'umanità continuano ad aumentarmi ora dopo ora.


La cosa è reciproca. Voi non ci state bene con la testa ….
Vi siete convinti che col covid moriremo tutti..contenti voi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?



Non funzionano come vorremmo ma senza vaccini credo che saremmo messi molto peggio..


----------



## Marco T. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me funzionano ad evitare forme grave. Posso dirvi come esperienza personale, mio cognato e morto a dicembre a 53 anni senza vaccino e senza alcuni patologie prima dell covid, mia sorella anche lei finita in terapia intensiva e senza vaccino e stata fortunata a superarla e mia nipote a 23 anni solo un paio di giorni febbre e tosse.


----------



## bmb (9 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La cosa è reciproca. Voi non ci state bene con la testa ….
> Vi siete convinti che col covid moriremo tutti..contenti voi.


Grazie a Dio con la testa ci sto e parecchio


----------



## Viulento (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


inutile dare una risposta, tanto ognuno vuole sentirsi rispondere quello che pensa.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ancora insisti?
> Un Vaccino per definizione scientifica ante covid da immunità totale...Almeno io avevo studiato così a scuola...
> Tutto molto Orwelliano...
> Modificheranno i testi scientifici...
> Chi controlla il passato controlla il presente chi controlla il presente controlla il futuro..


Perdona ma in che scuola hai studiato? Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che "per definizione scientifica" un vaccino "ante....Rebic? Covid... debba dare immunità totale.
In quale testo può mai essere scritta una cosa del genere, che è argomento degli ultimi due anni?
Oltretutto, stiamo parlando di vaccinazione contro un virus che appartiene ad una famiglia di patogeni mutanti, che è una cosa piuttosto complicata da affrontare.
Ci sono vaccinazioni che danno immunità completa e permanente per tutta la vita, e altre no.
Dipende dal tipo di patogeno, virus o batterio che sia.
Alcune immunizzazioni sono temporanee, e necessitano di richiami.
Non continuiamo a diffondere boiate per favore.
Se vogliamo discutere sul fatto che dai vaccini anticovid ci si aspettasse qualcosa di meglio si può dire senz'altro, ma non millantiamo false aspettative che non c'erano e non potevano esserci, sotto determinati aspetti, neppure all'inizio.
A parte le sparate di qualche personaggio sovraesposto mediaticamente, che ben conosciamo.


----------



## Walker (9 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato ti dirò: Il vaccino non funziona, perché se ti dicono di fare una dose booster,vuol dire che non funziona,altrimenti non lo facevano fare. Non è che ci voglia un genio. Le varianti??? Sono una barzelletta. Ennesima balla per ritardare le cose e l'iter di ritorno alla normalità.
> 
> Questo qui è tutto un disegno disperato per far sì che il governo non cada prima del 2023...la tireranno fino al 2023,e fino ad allora andremo avanti a dosi di brodaglia anticovid..spiaze... ma ormai tutti hanno scoperto il giochino


Se ti hanno raccomandato il richiamo "booster" è perché la copertura si è rivelata più corta di quello che ci si attendeva.
Ma non c'entra, in senso assoluto, col fatto di funzionare o no.
Sennò, spiegami perché ai neonati vengono fatte tre dosi di vaccino esavalente (6 vaccini in uno) nell'arco di 8-9 mesi.
Dal tuo nick immagino tu sia giovane, forse non hai ancora figli.
Ma, se e quando dovesse accadere, fatti spiegare dal pediatra di tuo figlio/a, a mo' di esempio, quanto dura la copertura anti pertosse inclusa nell'esavalente.
Capirai molte cose.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tempo addietro lessi di mortalità per problemi cardiaci triplicata quest'anno, però non ho avuto modo di verificare su più fonti al tempo, se qualcuno ha dati certi su questa cosa sarebbe gradito riscontro.




Rimaniamo in maniera ignorante solo in campo calcistico...
Kulu
Nskala
Eriksen 
Obiang
I casi più gravi che mi vengono in mente..
Nell'ultima giornata di campionato hai notato Cambiaso e Veretout che improvvisamente si sono accasciati e hanno avuto bisogno di cure per riprendersi?
Lo so io sono diffidente e complottista ma secondo me qualcosa di anomalo c'è.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Da vaccinato lancio una provocazione che poi tanto provocazione non è. Questi delinquenti, per quelli che gli avevano creduto, avevano promesso che col vaccino (attenzione, vaccino, al singolare) sarebbe cambiato tutto e saremmo tornati alla vita di prima. Carta canta. Oggi, gennaio 2022, gli stessi delinquenti ci dicono che a breve viaggeremo sul mezzo milione di contagi al giorno, richiudono gli stadi, ci fanno girare con le ffp2 in faccia, e presto, ovviamente, ci sarà un nuovo lockdown o roba simile. Il tutto, con ben tre dosi di quell’intruglio in corpo. Allora uno che ancora prova un minimo a ragionare si chiede: ma questi vaccini funzionano o non funzionano?


Sicuramente il vaccino era stato in origine venduto come soluzione quasi definitiva.. Non farei molto caso alle due dosi anziché una, perché comunque fin da subito si era parlato di due dosi, ma di certo si pensava che la copertura sarebbe stata più lunga (un anno) è più efficace anche come scudo al virus.. Diciamo che la copertura ha retto dignitosamente fino ad Omicron (basta confrontare i dati dell'autunno 2020 e 2021) poi è naufragato tutto.. 
La dose booster la vedo comunque come l'unico scudo al disastro negli ospedali che altrimenti sarebbe inevitabile..


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2022)

Parere prettamente "pratico" e forte, che esula del tutto da questioni numeriche di contagi e ricoveri: finché non si torna alla vita normale (ed intendo quella vera, non l'immagine sbiadita che stiamo vivendo oggi) mi risulta difficile dire che i vaccini funzionano. Aiutano, certo, ma un vaccino che "funziona", nel mio immaginario forse ignorante/ingenuo, dovrebbe consentire quasi di "dimenticarsi" che la malattia esiste (come del resto succede per tutte le altre cose per le quali ci vacciniamo). Quando mascherine e restrizioni spariranno, se spariranno, allora si potrà dire che funzionano alla perfezione.
P.S. Ho fatto tre dosi, giusto per chiarire.


----------

